# I MET A GUY.



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

callisto said:


> I met this really awesome guy. He's so f---- cool. I was alittle anxiously apathetic, but I'm sure I'll fix that when I'm at a better mood. It was so awesome. I just wish my anxiety didn't smoosh my moods.
> 
> Well I don't mean like "like-like" guy. But you know, a friend-guy. It's great  <3


cool thats wonderful! opcorn 
i know the feeling of meeting someone cool like that just try to keep him around and say hi every time you see him or he'll think you're ignoring him and stop talking to u.. ( i did that!)
and keep in touch bcuz its not everyday that you meet someone you really like as a friend.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Yay! Where did you meet him? Will you be able to see him again?


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

Madmonkeypoo said:


> Yay! Where did you meet him? Will you be able to see him again?


well i met him on a school trip, then again at the beach, guess what! we talked again  and he gave me a peck on the cheek.


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## guabangetgitudeh!!!! (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah, i know how it's like to met a guy we like. I don't really have hopes on anyone to be my boyfriends since there really isn't that much gay guys in my school (infact, i don't think there is any at all) ='< sad. but hey, congratulations!!!!!!


----------

